# Does anyone use 2 straight knitting needles anymore?



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I love circulars and like you, was taught by Mum on 2 straights, with circulars you never lose a needle, you can knit in a confined space (car, bus, train) without poking someones eye out! With larger projects, you have the main weight on your lap rather than on the needle.
Give them a try.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

People use them for all sorts of reasons - they dont like sewing up, or the items they are knitting sit better on circular needles. Last week I think it was one member said that from what she read, people in US use circular needles all the time, but those in UK, Aust and NZ use straight needles more. I guess its what you are used to. Also unless we go online we cannot get the range of circular needles that the US can. I still use straight needles, but if I have a lot of stitches, I will use a circular


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

1) It is more comfortable to knit on circular needles; your arms are more relaxed
2) There are no ends of needles sticking out to snag on sleeves, chair arms
3) Same as 2) when commuting on crowded conveyances; no snagging on a seat-mate's stuff (I keep at least one WIP ready to go out the door on a moment's notice.)
4) Circulars hold more stitches than straight needles

I'll come back later when I have thought of more advantages.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I use both types, though do not knit with needles under my arm. They both have advantages and sometimes it's just personal preference. I like knitting things in the round, hats in particular, so circulars are necessary and there is less sewing up! Straights are sometimes better for me to see a pattern emerging. Friends knit straight on circular needles for several reasons. They find they are less 'weighty', which helps with wrist and arthritis problems. Also, if an item has many many stitches (think baby shawl, etc) then the stitches fit better on circulars.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I was taught with 2 needles and I have been using circular needles for years, I find them more comfortable distributes the weight evenly, no need to squash up the stitches, and as another member states arms can relax, I won't go back to my 2 needles. I was using pony total for a while but not so much anymore.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I knit on straight needles all the time ,it was the way I was taught many moon's ago .
I did occasionally use circs when making sweaters with a fair isle yoke when my Son's were young .
I now use 10" straights which I find a lot more comfortable ,I know these would not be practical for lots of stitches .


----------



## Barbiibaby (Mar 18, 2012)

I was taught with 2 straight needles by my Mom and to this day that is all i use.. Just cant get used to the circ


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I use both,i am useing straight needles now,i only use circulars when i have a lot of stitches on a row,or when i am knitting gansies. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I only use straights for projects that don't leave the house. Age has made me too butter-fingered, and I tend to drop one when changing at the end of a row. For the same reason, I don't take projects on double-pointed needles out of the house anymore. I like to use straights, but I hate having to chase them down when they drop!


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i use both dependant on the project on hand.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Hahaha ... I think we were all taught on straights, but with this great invention of circulars ... we are no longer on the "straight and narrow" ... okay, I know that was bad! I have 3 full sets of straights in differents lengths, and don't use them ... anyone interested?!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

More comfortable, more convenient.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i use straight needles, never tried circular


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I still use 2 straight needles...only when making hat do i use circular needles..I learned on straights..


----------



## Barbiibaby (Mar 18, 2012)

yes i am interested in your straight needles can u let me know what size you have available


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I use straight needles most of the time, because I have a huge collection in most sizes, accumulated over the last half-century. Unlike you, though, I prefer shorter needles, the shortest that I can get away with for a particular project. My late sister-in-law, who was from the north of England, used to use long needles, with one tucked under her arm.

Most of the needles I have bought recently have been circulars and I have recently bought a few interchangeables, which I like. I mostly use these for larger pieces such as shawls and baby blankets. They would probably fit comfortably on your longer needles, but do not work well on shorts. The advantage of circular needles for these items is that the weight of the work is more evenly distributed and stitches are less likely to come off the end of the needle. I very rarely knit large items 'in the round', but I may try a few more now that I have the equipment to do it!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

How do you knit something big like an afghan on straight knitting needles? I tried straight knitting needles when I first started knitting, but they were too tiring for my hands. The shorter needle tips are easier for me to use.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I love the long straight needles and also have them under my arm. I love the rhythm of knitting like this. Taught myself so am not sure who or where I modelled it from. Circular needles have their place for working in the round and for stranded colour work, but they certainly cause me a lot of pain and also slow me down.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I use both just depends on what I am making and how portable I need to be.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Used nothing but straight needes for more than seventy years,now use bamboo find they help my arthritis,circulars still a mystery to me ..."can`t teach an old dog"LOL.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I use both...the circular ones mainly for something that requires a lot of stitches...I also learned from Grandmother to use two...and do that most of the time...


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

I never tried circular needles until I joined this forum a few weeks ago. Now I much prefer them for many things. I still have straight needles and use them for items as well. As others have mentioned, circulars are easier to use when commuting on public transportation and fold up into a smaller space than straights. Still, I like straights for casting on, and have two WIP on straights sitting at home. The project on ciruclar needles is with me at work.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I use straights all the time. I did try circs but found the "wire" bit in the middle just got in the way. I could not get used to them.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

I still use straight needles unless it is a big project that fits better on circulars.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I use straights on narrow projects that I work on at home. If I take it in the car, plane, etc., I use circulars. My husband's car still have one of my Harmony dpns and won't give it back. Guess I'll have to contact Knitpicks to get a replacement. But I digress....

I also use straights on washcloths and to make swatches and stitch or pattern swatches.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Barbiibaby said:


> yes i am interested in your straight needles can u let me know what size you have available


They are all bamboo ... The 9" sizes are: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,10.5,11,13,15 ... the 13" sizes are: 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,10.5,10.75,11,13,15 I also have a set of 13" crochet hooks (afghan hooks in bamboo) sizes: C,D,E,F,G,H,I,J,K,L,M/N ... Let me know if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I prefer circulars but I don't have all the sizes so sometimes I use straights.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Straights all the way! Many circ patterns are easily adapted to straight and vintage patterns were mostly written for straights. I use the shorts 90% of the time too unless I'm making something extra wide.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

That's very comforting - some people still use straights! I thought I may have been the last person on the planet!!!
Maybe I will try circulars, but wouldn't you need to get a set of all the sizes, or at least the most often used sizes?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> That's very comforting - some people still use straights! I thought I may have been the last person on the planet!!!
> Maybe I will try circulars, but wouldn't you need to get a set of all the sizes, or at least the most often used sizes?


If you're not against sending money to China, check out the circulars on eBay. There are many sets - stainless steel for the smaller sized needles and bamboo for the rest - for not much at all.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/13pcs-32-80cm-Stainless-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Size-6-18-/290817989185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b61a5a41

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/32-80cm-Circular-Bamboo-Knitting-Needles-Sets-15-Pairs-/290817991359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b61a62bf


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i use straight and circular for bigger projects...


----------



## LilyRose (Mar 9, 2012)

i only use straight needles! Don't have a clue how to use circs and nor do i have any!


----------



## babywares (Nov 20, 2012)

i use 2 needles i only use circler when im knitting big things like babey shawls i also have now started to use double pointed needles as im trying to make socks never done them b4


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

I always use straight needles - not overly sure on how to use circular.


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I like my straight needles, shorter the better, I tried using circular a few weeks back but didnt like them as the stitches keep getting caught on the bit that joins the needle to the nylon line


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I use only straights, the longer the better and knit with the needle under my arm. I had also started to think there were no more like me any longer!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

I use both....depending on the size of my project.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi!
I have knitted with 2 straight needles for 43 years, and for the past 12 years have used bamboo needles exclusively. I don't particularly enjoy circulars, but I am, perhaps, in the minority! Obviously there are circumstances that lend themselves only to circulars but for my day to day knitting, IMHO, nothing beats the ease and warmth of bamboo straight needles!


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

I know it is personal preference. I find straights far more comfortable than circulars - I have tried them on several projects as KPs seem keener on them than on straights.

I suffer with arthritus in my hands and my right shoulder. I get far more pain from using circulars than I do using straights.
I also find that I can judge sizes for my grand childrens' sweaters and cardigans on straights far better than on circulars. 
I have recently knitted a top down cardigan for my elder grand daughter, correct stitches, guage etc. It has finished up fitting her younger sister, and then only just fitting. No room for growth. So I will stick with my straights for most things and dpns for hats etc.


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

I prefer straight needles as I can use my stitch counter on them............it is difficult to keep up with number of rows on circulars..........


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I learned on straights, but only use them now for simple things like scarves. Use circulars for almost everything else.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Like most here, I use a combination of straight and circulars, often with shawls I will start on straights and transfer to circulars when there are too many stitches for the needles. I like circulars for knitting in the round, but also still use dpns for knitting in the round, depending on what the project is and the number of stitches...I'm going to give magic circle a try this weekend. I think that for me "straights" is normal for knitting, where as "circs" are not. My sister was facinated a couple of weeks ago when she saw I was working on 3 dpns...she does needlepoint, her knitting has never got passed the garter stitch square with plenty of dropped stitches...lol... But I like the fact that I, along with others, can use all these "tools" of our "trade".


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

I forgot to mention that on ebay, the store Supplies Craft, managed by a wonderful woman named Winnie, has great bamboo needles, straight, DPs and circulars as well as a nice selection of silk and/or cotton needle cases. I actually replaced my Clover bamboos when I ordered hers!
I can also vouch for the yarns that she sells. Great prices and free shipping as well, but they come from China and it is a 2-3 week wait.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the straight, short needles for most scarves and circular for shawls. It's all personal preference.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

I use two straight needles a lot of the time but it depends on what I am knitting. I also use double pointers and have used circulars recently to make the Cupcake Hat for my new grand-daughter now almost a month old. I must try using circulars for jumpers etc.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I use straights probably 99% of the time. I find them easier to use, even on large projects. I use DPs for socks... just can't get used to magic loop. I've made a few hats and baby cocoons on circulars and just change to DPs for finishing.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance, but what are 'gansies'??


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I am still a big fan of straights although I've moved to hardwood needles like knitpro and Brittany Birch. I knit a lot of scarves so the shorter straights are ideal. 
I use circulars only for fair isle or lace shawls


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I still use straights for lots of things, mostly flat pieces like scarves and dishcloths, etc. I do switch to circulars for hats, top down sweaters, and afghans, etc. Either way I prefer aluminum over bamboo and/or plastic needles.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I love circular needles because my projects have no seams to sew when I am done. I also like to knit large items like afghans and with a circular needle you can knit them in one piece. I use straight needles in the form of double ended needles but unless my project is one piece and small I haven't really used regular straight needles in a long time. Give it a go it will liberate you.

Regarding the person who said it is difficult to get circular needles in the UK - I find most shops carry the 100cm and the 80cm. A few will have 60cm and 40cm but I usually go online as they are cheaper and I can easily get all lengths. The Knitters and Crocheters Guild used to have a shop that regularly carried all sizes and 120cm was easy to get. Since their fire they have decided to close the shop, which is a real shame.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

I love and use circulars even when not knitting in the round, mainly because you do not have the bulk of the weight of your knitting on the needles and thus on your wrists and hands, using the circulars the bulk of the weight sits on the cord and therefore in your lap, as I have arthritis in the hands I find it a big bonus. The only other needles I use are dpns for knitting socks as I find it easier to knit more tightly on the dpns.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I have tried the circular needles and dont feel very comfortable with them so stick to 2 needles. Must try and overcome this.


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

I'm interested :thumbup:


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Hahaha ... I think we were all taught on straights, but with this great invention of circulars ... we are no longer on the "straight and narrow" ... okay, I know that was bad! I have 3 full sets of straights in differents lengths, and don't use them ... anyone interested?!


yes I'm interested how muck do you want crafty 308 :thumbup:


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

I prefer 2 straight needles


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have recently started using straights again from circulars, because of wooden square needles. The yarn doesn't fall off. But I have to say that circs are better on my hands.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I do still use straight needles -- have many nice ones in beautiful wood -- I do have cirs too, for specific reasons like heavy items, or actually knitting in the round, but love double points too -- I can't imagine giving up any of them. 

Take Joy,


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am a stick in the mud type and use only straight needles. I have tried circulars but not very keen when stitches go on to the cable.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Sally Forth said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what are 'gansies'??


It's a corruption of 'Guernseys' - the traditional fishermen's jumpers from that island. Similarly 'Jerseys', which has become a generic word for a jumper or sweater, as we say in Britain. No idea what it's called in other parts of the world..


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

I got one for you, Its easier to count your stitches on circulars. You don't have to worry about them falling off, when you have multi stitches,and If your like me I have to recount all the time.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought circular needles are only to be used for making circular things ie. hats or socks. Thanks ladies, I learned something new today! I like the idea that using circular needles make it more comfortable and relaxing to your arms. I am knitting (using straight needles) a jumper for my husband using Herdwick wool (chunky) and find my arms very tired at the end of the day. Can I change to using circular needles half way through (I am knitting the front just now) or do I have to complete it first and start the sleeves using the circular needles?
Big thanks to slipperyfish for the question.


----------



## Ami (Sep 10, 2012)

I use straights to cast on my stitches, then switch to circs - I find it's easier to count the stitches on the straights when casting on.


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

Do use crics sometimes, but i prefer straights. Not quite comfortable with the circs yet. I sometimes even use 4X dpn's instead of circs. I do try though.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

My straights make a charming vintage decoration sitting on the shelf in their glass container. Only the dpn's come out to play. Otherwise it's circulars ever since I bought an interchangeable set a few years back.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sally Forth said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what are 'gansies'??


'gansy' is another word for a Guernsey, originally a fisherman's jumper from the Channel Islands', and also found in other maritime regions of Britain.They are traditionally knitted in the round, using 5-ply yarn, which seems specific to this type of garment.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I was taught to knit before circular needles were invented - about 65 years ago. If you wanted to knit in the round you used four needles. But I never held them under arms, my mother despaired of me and said I held them like pokers.

Circulars are a great boon, for all the reasons folk have said, but they can be awkward when knitting entrelac and impossible (unless you use the fiddly 'magic loop' for very small items like gloves and socks. For these I use five double pointed needles.

Most of my needles - scores - are straights in three lengths and every size, collected over my early years. They're very easy to store, as are dps, but circulars aren't. Those with interchangeable points are an advantage but before I discovered Denise I already had very many.

An appropriate tool for every job is the ideal.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I'n with you. I do not like circular needles. I do use dp needles


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

How on earth do you knit with needles under your arms? Are we talking really long needles? I definitely like two straight needles, but also circulars when I need them.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahah! Just toddling off to bed. Your answer so prompt has ensured my peaceful rest! [lol] I did wonder if it was a pronunciation-thing. Thank you!


----------



## littlenicki (Nov 9, 2012)

I use 2 straight needles just because that was how I was taught. I would love to learn to knit on circulars for socks, hats etc but I don't know anyone else who can knit to learn from.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I use both. Just recently started to use circulars. I like both. More comfortable with straights as been doing it longer.. getting use to circulars.


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I have never mastered the art of knitting with circular needles & try & use straight needles wherever possible. If a pattern calls for circular needles, I will avoid it & even hats I have to put a join in. Maybe one day I'll get on with them but in the meantime, I just stick with what I know & what I feel comfortable with.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

joyce741 said:


> I like my straight needles, shorter the better, I tried using circular a few weeks back but didnt like them as the stitches keep getting caught on the bit that joins the needle to the nylon line


Joyce, you need better needles. I love Susan Bates Quicksilver. It is irritating when the join isn"t smooth, but when you get used to cir on good needles, you will love then. I still love my straight for small things.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I always use straights. Never tried circulars but reading what's been written here I will try some to relieve my achy arms


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually knit with straight needles, I have used circulars but still prefer the straight needles..I work with metal and plastic haven't tried the wooden though I do have Bamboo circulars.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

I use 2 straight 6" needles. That's because I mainly knit with no more than 70 sts , often much less. Circulars are fantastic for large numbers of stitches. Certainly worth a try


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

I use either, depending on the project. I find I knit faster with circulars. The ones that drive me crazy are DPNs. Never have gotten the hang of those.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> I always use straights. Never tried circulars but reading what's been written here I will try some to relieve my achy arms


I find my arms and hands ache more with circulars than with straights.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

It depends on which project I am doing. I have multiples of each size in straights which are of varying lengths and I have several of each size circulars with different length cords. Luckily I have been able to supply my daughter & I with such a collection through purchasing them at opportunity shops.I am now wanting to chase up the interchangeable ones mentioned by those of you in US & Canada as is sound as though they would replace all the others.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I always use straight needles. I simply hate circulars


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i have seen your cardigans etc on your photo please if its possible to have the instructions for them as they are fantastic and you should be proud of them.

i started off with straight needles and yes i did keep poking myself with them as im a desaster with them

angela wales uk



speni said:


> i use straight needles, never tried circular


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may i say i started off with straight needles and they are ok for scarfs and i use circular needles for making my beani wooly hats as i find it easier for me but everyone is different and we all have to find the best way for ourselves in time when knitting.

angela wales uk



slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

It depends on the project. I like the bamboo circulars but I still use the straight needles. I have 3 knitting projects at the moment. a baby blanket on circular and 2 scarves on the straight needles. I would never get rid of my straight needles.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i have just read that you use bamboo needles and it helps your arthritis and as i have it in my wrists i think i may give them a go as you said it helps you.

thanks for the hints on needles.

angela wales uk



Nannajay said:


> Used nothing but straight needes for more than seventy years,now use bamboo find they help my arthritis,circulars still a mystery to me ..."can`t teach an old dog"LOL.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I use both, but started on straight and use them most of the time even though I hate sewing up . I am not skilled at converting straight needle patterns to circs and therefore I am likely to continue in my antiquated ways. Most of the patterns I use call for straight needles; often from books, many old...showing my age, lol. Mary


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

I use the smaller straights for small projects like dishcloths.
Circulars are also good for being able to knit like at games. They're less intemidating. I went to a NASCAR race and they had no problem with circulars. The same for a Colts game I went to.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit mainly small projects -- hats and mittens. And I knit away from home-- in the car, while waiting in line or in waiting rooms, and at meetings. Using circulars keeps that other needle from dropping and getting lost.

A circular needle 29" long or longer bends nicely and allows flat knitting for scarves, afghans, or dishcloths.

I did have to dig through my stuff and find a pair of straight needles last month when I was making a certain dishcloth. There were lace stitches and cables. I really needed to rest one needle while I did some technique. I kept starting from scratch and decided to use straight needles just for that project. They worked much better.


----------



## joyce21248 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use straight needles all the time I can not get away with the circular ones. 
Joyce x


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

BTW, I like the feel of wood in the winter because they don't get so cold, but my canines and Lucy (cat) like them too and find ways to snag them and chew (aargh) them, so metal works better for me. I spent more than 30 years in the steel business so it only seems right that I should use steel, lol. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Mary


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Nope,love my straights. Use circulars but even like my double points. Old dog,resistant to change


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Not very often .


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I use two straight needles all the time. Using circulars right now for a cowl I'm knitting but I like either.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

ya i hear ya !!!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I am using straights to teach my granddaughter to knit. If I am making something like a scarf sometimes I will choose a pair of my favorite straights to knit with.....like the first pair I remember buying or a nice pair of wooden needles or the pair that my daddy made for me. But other than those few occasions I mostly use my circs.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I have ever only used 2 straight needles.I believe that one of the advantages to circular needles is that things can be worked in one piece therefore no seams!....but I have never learnt how to use them.


----------



## Karen K Turner (May 17, 2011)

I use both, Depepnding on what I am making. I actually like DPNs for knitting in the round, unless the project is too big.


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

It depends on what I'm knitting whether I use straight or circular. I use circular for larger items such as afghans or something that has a lot of stitches or if the pattern calls for circular.
I also use dpn's, but don't like them as much as circular.
It's really your choice.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I like bamboo needles in the winter, too. But I keep them in the car on a simple hat project, to work on while I'm waiting... in traffic or at a train. They don't get cold from staying in the car all the time.

I think I am in the minority among knitters because I do not live with a cat. I think knitters are mainly gentle people (which I am) and cat owners are gentle people, too. We have a dog, and she doesn't bother my needles.

Carol K in OH


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I am knitting a baby cardigan at the moment with straight kneedles. I received a circular pair in a swap package recently, so will sit and have a go.


----------



## tillymint4 (Nov 22, 2012)

I always use straight needles though I do own a couple of circular ones, much prefer straight needles


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

I use straights for almost all my knitting. I have a few circs that I purchased with the plan of using them but just dont like the feel of them. From all the positive comments here, I'm thinking maybe it's time to revisit them.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

No advantage to me, I need to anchor under my arms!!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I have always knitted with two long straight needles and I knit everyday and love it, tried circular but hastened back to my long straight needles.Think Circular needles are used more in the US and Scandinavia...now dont all rush to tell me I am wrong, this is my opinion having travelled the world, it is not set in stone


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I have always knitted with two long straight needles and I knit everyday and love it, tried circular but hastened back to my long straight needles.Think Circular needles are used more in the US and Scandinavia...now dont all rush to tell me I am wrong, this is my opinion having travelled the world, it is not set in stone


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> 1) It is more comfortable to knit on circular needles; your arms are more relaxed
> 2) There are no ends of needles sticking out to snag on sleeves, chair arms
> 3) Same as 2) when commuting on crowded conveyances; no snagging on a seat-mate's stuff (I keep at least one WIP ready to go out the door on a moment's notice.)
> 4) Circulars hold more stitches than straight needles
> ...


The ends of mine are in my armpits! No sticking out bits.! :-D


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project as well as where I'm knitting. Large projects and projects that I knit in public - on planes, in waiting rooms, etc. - I use circular for other people's safety. Smaller projecets I still use straight needles.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project as well as where I'm knitting. Large projects and projects that I knit in public - on planes, in waiting rooms, etc. - I use circular for other people's safety. Smaller projecets I still use straight needles.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project as well as where I'm knitting. Large projects and projects that I knit in public - on planes, in waiting rooms, etc. - I use circular for other people's safety. Smaller projecets I still use straight needles.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project as well as where I'm knitting. Large projects and projects that I knit in public - on planes, in waiting rooms, etc. - I use circular for other people's safety. Smaller projecets I still use straight needles.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project as well as where I'm knitting. Large projects and projects that I knit in public - on planes, in waiting rooms, etc. - I use circular for other people's safety. Smaller projecets I still use straight needles.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project as well as where I'm knitting. Large projects and projects that I knit in public - on planes, in waiting rooms, etc. - I use circular for other people's safety. Smaller projecets I still use straight needles.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project as well as where I'm knitting. Large projects and projects that I knit in public - on planes, in waiting rooms, etc. - I use circular for other people's safety. Smaller projecets I still use straight needles.


----------



## renee4561 (May 20, 2011)

I still use straight needles only when there isn't alot of cast on,but when i have to cast on 50 or more i use cable needles,because i think they are better.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I use straights for smaller projects and circs for blankets and larger projects.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

You pays your money and takes your choice!!


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

Several people mentioned anchoring needles under the arms. That sounds uncomfortable . Also, the needles must be very long. How does one knit like that?


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

regencylover said:


> Several people mentioned anchoring needles under the arms. That sounds uncomfortable . Also, the needles must be very long. How does one knit like that?


Easy peasy!


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

yes, I always use straight needles. I have tried several times to use the circulars but ended up putting the work back onto straights. I just can't seem to get on with them.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

I prefer circs to the old long straight needles, but I do have a ton of vintage longs that were given to me by oldsters before they died and I wont part with them. And I do still use them from time to time.

I even have a set of vintage dowels that were sharpened for knitting. They hail from Montreal area and are at least a 10 mm and 12 inches long. The gift came from an 80 year old 12 years ago, and they were vintage back then. I use them for chunky hats and scarves.

There IS one set of her vintage longs in some sort of steel 5 mm and 12 inches long that I adore. They are so balanced I cannot describe it and they are ultra pointy. It's like knitting with magic.

It warms me so much that, those knitters, thought enough of me to have all passed on their treasures for my use and safe keeping.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

regencylover said:


> Several people mentioned anchoring needles under the arms. That sounds uncomfortable . Also, the needles must be very long. How does one knit like that?


There are utube videos of that style of knitting. It seems to speed knitting. Try googleing Scottish knitting.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I do when I knit dish cloths. I knit with my 8 inch bamboo needles. They are just the right length and it grips the cotton yarn just enough so it does not slide out the needle easily.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh I use them all the time! Guess back in the 60's when i learned to knit, that is what we learned on! hahaha
I am now into the shorter ones though, they don't get caught on the work or my clothes! hahahaha


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have both, but I use my circular more as I have damage to my nerves that effect my arms and hands. My left hand can grasp, but I have issues extending my fingers out, so it helps keep the weight off my hands.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Just started using circulars this year and love them! You can change sizes easily, my arms don't get tired, the stitches don't fall off. I have a Boye kit and it is just like a tool kit - you always have the right size needle and they are so portable. Great for straight or circular knitting.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I may, as I get older, turn to using circulars, but for now I like the straights. It just feels better to me.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I use both types honey - it really depends on what I am knitting!


slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/01/circular-needles-back-and-forth-round.html

Found a picture of holding the needle under the arm. Go down below the bit on circular needles.
I do not think I will attempt this yet, though I do see the advantage when using the extra long needles.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I love straight needles. I only have two pairs.
I can't get used to the circular.
The stitches often fall off the ends.
Straight are easier for me to hold onto.
Maybe I should practice more with the circular. So many of you seem to like them.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

I only use straight needles, never used circular, so I'm looking forward to peoples comments x


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I usually use straight needles. I only use circular when there are a lot of stitches. My problem Is I can't join them without twisting the stitches. I have tried that many times. Even if I knit several rows before joining, I still manage to twist the stitches. Any advice out there?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Right now I am making doll clothing and I am using dpn's with stoppers so I guess I am using 2 needles but the circulars are wonderful when you are making shawls and end up with lots of stitches.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I also learned with straight needles 46 years ago but I never, ever knit with them now. Addi Turbos - hooked on them!!


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a set from 2 mm to 7.5 mm that are 30 cm long 
I was wondering how long your sets are

I have to admit I have tried several projects knitting in the round but each time I find my tension is better with straights

The only time I do use rounds are a pattern I cannot convert to straight knitting - I have even tried making up complicated charts to try and convert patterns

I can also knit happily as we drive along, even going over rough terrain, or without being able to look, so I couldn't believe it when you offered your straights

Fingers crossed (which obviously makes it a little harder to knit  

Cheers Anja


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I use both, and enjoy using both, but as was mentioned before, if you have a pattern which requires a lot of stitches then the circular ones are the best, I knitted a baby shawl which had over 300 stitches on it and with a circular needle they do lay better and not all bunched up,, happy knitting,, from KnitterHolic Maggie xx


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I use both. Depends what I'm making and where.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I mainly use two needles, but have used circular ones, not overly thrilled with dpn's.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I use straights, circulars and DPNs. It depends on the project. I usually go with what the pattern suggests but, when possible, I often use DPNs instead of circulars. I feel I have more control with DPNs, but that is probably just me. :? There's something very earthy and elemental (and therefore satisfying) about creating something with two (or four) sticks, don't you think? One could polish sticks with a stone and knit with a vine, as well as with the twisted fur of most animals! My mother used to make her own knitting needles and crochet hooks out of Tinker Toys!


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I do however use the circular needle for doing Yokes and Intarsia/FairIsle patterns,,


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh How unique! Tinker toys! I never thought of that, and I have collected the old sets. LOL


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Hahaha ... I think we were all taught on straights, but with this great invention of circulars ... we are no longer on the "straight and narrow" ... okay, I know that was bad! I have 3 full sets of straights in differents lengths, and don't use them ... anyone interested?!


That gives me a great idea - I can give my mom back her needles - and also my late Grannie's, and my husband's late mom's ones... I don't use any of them anymore, and my mom has no needles - straight or circs - for I took over all of them long ago...


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I learned on straight needles about nine years ago, but once I discovered circulars, I have not gone back since, except to do dpns when I am doing a hat from brim to crown. I found a loom for making socks, so I will use that instead of dpns. Some of my fellow knitters use the small circulars for socks.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I prefer to use straights whenever possible. I anchor my right hand needle on my lap, giving better tension control. I use circulars when necessary, but I don't feel I get the same tension on the yarn.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

I still love knitting with my straight needles. I have circulars etc but still enjoy my straight ones.
Maggie


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I learned on straights and have also used circulars. I'm not real keen on the circs. I prefer straights. Here in Oz we get straights in three lengths - I use the middle and short ones and have about three to four pairs of each. I do have circs, but they are still in their wraps and have been for years.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I use circulars most of the time for: afgans since I can fit more stitches on the needle; Magic Loop; and they are more compact to knit with when going to appointments and too many chairs have arms that interfere with straights. However, when knitting "lace" garments, or anything that I'm keeping close track of the count by row, straights are so much easier for me to count stitches each time I finish a row.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I prefer to use straights whenever possible. I anchor my right hand needle on my lap, giving better tension control. I use circulars when necessary, but I don't feel I get the same tension on the yarn.


I agree about the tension using circulars, although I thought that was just me.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> 1) It is more comfortable to knit on circular needles; your arms are more relaxed
> 2) There are no ends of needles sticking out to snag on sleeves, chair arms
> 3) Same as 2) when commuting on crowded conveyances; no snagging on a seat-mate's stuff (I keep at least one WIP ready to go out the door on a moment's notice.)
> 4) Circulars hold more stitches than straight needles
> ...


I agree to all of your points why circulars are best.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i use circulars for the same reasons as most other knitters. also, i was gifted a set of the knit picks sunstruck interchangeables. now is have every size whenever i need it and takes very little space for storage. also, l love the length of the tips, rather than the longer straights. easier for me to handle and a lot more comfortable. happy thanksgiving to alll.


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

hello, I still use straight knitting needles as well as circular, circular needles are very good if you are knitting an afghan, theres lots of room for lots of stitches and your work piece will be easier to hold, also when knitting something like a hat or tube style, or even a sweater when you join the yarn you will not have any seams to sew


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I use both straight needles and circular ones. I learned on straights.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I tried to teach myself to knit and with two long straight needles I managed to learn to 'knit' but I could'n't learn to 'purl'. When I finally found someone to teach me, she taught me using a short circular needle which eliminated the struggle of 'holding' the needles. It was way easier for me and it reduced the stress on my neck and shoulders b/c I hunched up to hold the right needle under my arm. I suggested to my sister-in-law, who also held the needles under her arm, that she try the circulars and now she knits constantly. She finds them so much more manageable and comfortable too. So for me, it is a matter of comfort and ease. I also find, my work doesn't slide off the needles as often now. For travelling, that is a huge bonus!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

The only time I use straights is when I am knitting discloths and small projects and use the dpn's for those. Other wise it is circs for me. I love my circs and won't go back to using the straights. I have a bunch of them but they are tucked away.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have some straights that are pretty solid metal in a smaller needle size and they are great for dishcloths.. I was told that the stitches need to be tight so the design pops out and I seem to knit tighter on the straights... I also have some for my mitered squares its much easier for me to use them than the circulars.. 
I'm with everyone else I learned many years ago on straight needles and it hasn't been until this last year that I have started collecting a nice assortment of circulars.. For me its depending on the project.. plus I love the way my straights look in my vase I keep them in and I'd love some of the newer wooden ones.. I have 1 set but they are clover and not the beautifully finished wood ones who's name excapes me right now.. Oh and I only put the left needle under my arm when I knit... so there is one just out there looking like I'm conducting an Orchestra


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I only use straights, but have circulars "just in case" I decide to use them.



Barbiibaby said:


> I was taught with 2 straight needles by my Mom and to this day that is all i use.. Just cant get used to the circ


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

No...they are too difficult to manage with aging hands....
julie


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Lea said:


> ... The ones that drive me crazy are DPNs. Never have gotten the hang of those.


LOL! I was taught as a Brownie to use four dp needles, we had to knit socks and turn a heel to get the knitting badge.


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Slipperyfish,
I do use straight needles. I am making a scarf and I prefer straight needles for that.
I also have Afghans going and I use circular needles because of the weight of it. LOVE THEM.
A long while ago I was afraid to use circular needles and I said "I don't know how they work." I wouldn't use almost anything else 
Also, I use the straight ones for knitted dishrags.
ENJOY AND HAVE A BLESSED THANKSGIVING 
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I love my straight needles and still prefer the double pointed needles over circulars. I do, however, also knit with circs especially when a lot of stitches are involved :thumbup:
....and, I shouldn't really be on here today....it's Thanksgiving after all......Happy Thanksgiving to all !!!!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Eons ago, I learned to knit on those long, long straight needles. We were asked by the red cross to knit socks for the soldiers. I knitted and knitted, and collected needles. I now have a small suit case of all sizes and lengths of straight needles.

When I was in Japan I was introduced to the bamboo circular needles, and fell in love with them. Then I learned the 'magic circle' and packed up the straight needles, put them in storage, never to be touched again. Now I have arthritis in both wrist, and thumbs. It is so easy to handle the shorter point, and whatever I am making the bulk of the weight is on my lap.

There is only one small problem. The point on the bamboo needles wear fast. [I knit a lot] but on this web site I learned that you can sharpen, smooth, and knit on, so that is such a small problem compared to the benefits. There is a web site that has the bamboo circular needles very inexpensive. So every year or so, I buy another set.

I have two sets of the interchangeable metal needles, I use these in the summer, because the metal is cold on my sore fingers. I am thinking about the Knit Pick Harmony interchangeable needles......Christmas is coming up, you know


----------



## grammi65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I learned on straight needles. That is all they had when I learned to knit. I have a collection of needles now, some of them my Mother's, which I cherish. I do prefer to knit on circular now, however.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

They didn't have circulars back in the dark ages when I was taught... Still prefer straight unless it's something that just HAS to be done on circulars... Like the frilly skirts and hats.
My Mum always used the longest there were and tucked one under her arm and she was the fastest knitted I've ever seen... I prefer about a 12" if it's long enough
At the moment I'm having a go at crocheting for a change


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

I always use straight needles, (even for socks), just cannot get on with circulars


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

And the best needles I've ever had are "Aero" lovely smooth grey needles... Don't think you can get them now except for in the charity shops


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Thinking about this reminded me of an old friend with only one arm who was a prodigious knitter. She wouldn't have been able to use a circular needle or dpns, one of her needles was held in a knitting sheath, or 'stick', which fitted on her belt.

These were very common in Yorkshire at least from the C17th onwards and there are some very beautiful examples in museums. I wonder if anyone till uses them for everyday knitting?

One of my friends does when she's in period mode but I don't think I've ever seen her knitting otherwise, only spinning or weaving.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

ultrahiggs said:


> I always use straight needles, (even for socks), just cannot get on with circulars


But then you have a seam, which could be uncomfortable. I hate sewing up, do anything to avoid it!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, yes, always! I use straight needles more than circs.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm using straights right now . Im making lots and lots of cabled slippers to use up all of my partial skeins of acrylic yarn.I use mostly circulars or DPS these days but for some reason ,I've been using straight bamboos for the slippers I'm making.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I always use two straight needles had tried circs and cannot get the hang of them so I'm staying with tried and true never let me down yet Do what is comfortable for you Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Barbiibaby said:


> I was taught with 2 straight needles by my Mom and to this day that is all i use.. Just cant get used to the circ


Me too :lol:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i still use two needles.i have circulars aswell but mostly use straight.i have some realy long ones which my scottish aunt gave me


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> 1) It is more comfortable to knit on circular needles; your arms are more relaxed
> 2) There are no ends of needles sticking out to snag on sleeves, chair arms
> 3) Same as 2) when commuting on crowded conveyances; no snagging on a seat-mate's stuff (I keep at least one WIP ready to go out the door on a moment's notice.)
> 4) Circulars hold more stitches than straight needles
> ...


LOL about your coming back when you think of more advantages. I have only used straight needles BUT I'm determined to use circs and to learn the magic loop method, primarily because I dont like using DP's . It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks but I'mDETERMINED.


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I have only used circular needes for knitting Scandanavian patterns. I usually use two and I also stick my needles under my arm with the result that they all have a a nice curve them. Been using the same needles since on and off 1965/66 so they are in the old sizes.

I did buy a lovely case of mm needles a long time ago but I only keep them for best!!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I only use straights for projects that don't leave the house. Age has made me too butter-fingered, and I tend to drop one when changing at the end of a row. For the same reason, I don't take projects on double-pointed needles out of the house anymore. I like to use straights, but I hate having to chase them down when they drop!


haha I had to laugh at this. I use circular for this very reason! I have all wood floors and when I drop a needle it wants to travel to the otherside of the room and under the cabinet before I can even think about getting up out of my chair. I once dropped one at the doc's office and didn't notice until I got all the way home, uggg.
So circulars are my choice simply because they stay together!


----------



## anitaroz (Nov 19, 2012)

I do. . . and like it. But I will use circular at times as well because sometimes it's necessary for the "length" of a project.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

kele said:


> hello, I still use straight knitting needles as well as circular, circular needles are very good if you are knitting an afghan, theres lots of room for lots of stitches and your work piece will be easier to hold, also when knitting something like a hat or tube style, or even a sweater when you join the yarn you will not have any seams to sew


Also no seams with DPNs, although they admittedly will not hold as much work as a large circular.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gmfair said:


> I prefer straight needles as I can use my stitch counter on them............it is difficult to keep up with number of rows on circulars..........


If your stitch counter fits on straight needles, what's keeping it from fitting on a circular? Unless you're knitting in-the-round, but there's a way around that. I string a thread through the stitch marker and tie it. Then I hang it on the stitch marker that marks the beginning/end of the round.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

> LOL about your coming back when you think of more advantages. I have only used straight needles BUT I'm determined to use circs and to learn the magic loop method, primarily because I dont like using DP's . It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks but I'mDETERMINED.


Good for you! I couldn't get the hang of it for a few weeks this past Fall. But it was like the virtual riding-a-bike... one day it just 'clicked' and now it comes naturally and like bike riding, you can't un-forget it. All of the needle turning and placement of the yarn for row positioning will seem natural.

For Christmas I've knit the little wristlet, fingerless mitts the teens like as accessories, in a lace pattern, with separate fingers, in Rowan's (Mohair) KidSilk Haze. They've turned out lovely! I can't imagine working those tiny, hairy, finger sts on straight needles like DPNs.
Bobbie R


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> ultrahiggs said:
> 
> 
> > I always use straight needles, (even for socks), just cannot get on with circulars
> ...


Yes! I agree totally about sewing up and seams.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Use both circular and straight about even Steven. Like most of the other knitters on this forum I learned on straight needles. I do have a scarf going on straights as we speak - then again I have other projects on circulars too! Equal opportunity knitting!

Happy Thanksgiving from Honolulu!


----------



## clothier16c (Nov 16, 2012)

I still use both. partly because I inherited the straight needle stash that my mother inherited from her grandmother and i can't bear to part with them. Most of the time I do use circs because of the convenience. I can do anything, even baby booties on a 40 inc circ (thank you whomever invented the magic Loop). But, and no one else mentioned this..I still use double points for knitting mitts and some socks. It really startles some people, especially non-knitters. But I also do a fair number of medieval events and circs just arent' "period." So I use my 4 or 5 wonderful Brittany dp needles.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I still prefer straight needles. I've never really become comfortable on circular needles. As much as I dislike sewing up, I'd chose straight needles whenever possible.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I learned on straights and used for many, many years till I found out that for me circulars are the way to go. Comfort, needle doesn't hit the arm of the chair, never lose needle,make large items in one piece.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I use straight needles most of the time when I am not knitting in the round. I'm using circulars right now on a project that I would usually use straights, but I could not find the right size straights!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I still use two straight knitting needles! Yes, I do! I enjoy working with them far more than I enjoy working with circular needles. So, no, you're not alone in knitting with two straight needles.

Hazel


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I use whatever needle is appropriate for the project!


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

I use both


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I only ever use straight needles, I find it too fiddly using dpns or circulars. My Mum taught me to knit many many years ago. She herself was taught by a Shetlander and they knitted holding the right needle under the arm and the left in the usual manner. I knit this way too and find I do not get achy hands and can knit quite quickly. One day I may have another go with dpns or curculars.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I use straight needles. I tried the circulars but the cord got so tangled up that I gave up on them.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

I go back and forth...I really like the way my straights allow me to tuck the right needle under my arm...miss that with the circulars...but when I'm doing a larger project like a sweater, circulars are the way to go for all the reasons folks have listed.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

regencylover said:


> Several people mentioned anchoring needles under the arms. That sounds uncomfortable . Also, the needles must be very long. How does one knit like that?


Its easy


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I love my bamboo circular needles,only started using them this year,I knitt mostley childrens things,Find I can knit for longer than with a straights,


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh no, not uncomfortable at all. In fact it is relaxing and there is no strain.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I prefer the straight needles although I have all the sizes in circulars but rarely use them except for large projects. I am comfortable using dbl points and just like the straights better.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Sally Forth said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what are 'gansies'??


Gansies is a name given to Seamens jumpers in the North of England and in Scotland,They were knitted in traditional pattern so that looking at the Gansie one could tell which area the wearer came from


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I use both. I just bought some 10" straights wooden that I love to use for dishcloths and small items. But for everything else I use circs.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hahaha you don't drop the second needle. No, really, it is not as long and bothering you. I love the circular needles but I still use the long ones especially with number like 15mm.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I saw a youtube video the other day of a lady knitting in what was called a scottish manner with straights with the right hand needle under her arm and the left needle did the working. Fast knitting.
I like circs cause they don't hurt my hands and I am not always hooking on something beside me or my sleeves. Also the stitches stay on them better when I leave my project. I tend to knit larger things so straights are a bit short to do things on so the stitches come off easy....


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

It depends on what I am making but I have to admit that since I learned the magic loop, I am addicted to circulars.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

I use both...depends on the project,shawls require circular and some scarves with patterns I prefer straight


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am using straights with the ruffle scarves, stitches don't slip off so easily. Otherwise I am on circulars for just about everything, still finish hats with dp straights.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I use 10" straights for small, flat projects; sometimes use 14" straights for certain sweater patterns. After decades of a circular needle phobia (they used to be horrible), I'm gradually coming around, especially after being gifted with Addi Turbo regular and lace interchangeables. I also have KnitPicks nickle plated circulars and have recently discovered I love shorter DPNs. Never say never :~D!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

After using circular needles, I feel 'weird' when using straight needles. They feel 'foreign' in my hands....but I can use doublepoints..


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I prefer straights, have yet to use circs where stitches slipped smoothly over the join. I find that aggravating.


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

I have only ever used straight needles but having read all the advantages of circulars would love to try. How do I learn and are they readily available in the UK?


----------



## abbie021 (Oct 7, 2011)

I use straight needles alot if it is a fairly small item-- if its large with many stitches, I use circular
still using dp needles alot too


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

I've only ever used 2 straight knitting needles - but after reading all the other comments "circular" seems to be the way forward. I will try them - never seen them though!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nananuk said:


> ... Can I change to using circular needles half way through (I am knitting the front just now) or do I have to complete it first and start the sleeves using the circular needles?


Sadly, the answer is probably not. _Most_ people have a different tension on straight needles than on circulars. The only way to be sure is to ... you know what's coming! ... swatch!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I use both,i am useing straight needles now,i only use circulars when i have a lot of stitches on a row,or when i am knitting gansies. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Uh oh! What are gansies? Or should I ask?


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I do most of the time. I learned on them and I only have 3 circulars so far so mostly use them specifically for knitting in the round.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I wasn't getting on well with curculars , then I realised why . With straight needles I push the stitches down from the point of the needle by pushing the end (nub) of the needle into my chest! You can't do this with circulars-- they are too short.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Those are the same reasons why I prefer circulars. The only difference between your answer and one I would have given is that I mostly taught myself how to knit from books and lately, watching videos on YouTube.

Jill



Chrissy said:


> I love circulars and like you, was taught by Mum on 2 straights, with circulars you never lose a needle, you can knit in a confined space (car, bus, train) without poking someones eye out! With larger projects, you have the main weight on your lap rather than on the needle.
> Give them a try.


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm in Somerset too - are circulars easy to find?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Nananuk said:
> 
> 
> > ... Can I change to using circular needles half way through (I am knitting the front just now) or do I have to complete it first and start the sleeves using the circular needles?
> ...


Ooops. I just did that. I was doing this sweater on circs only because there are too many stitches for the ten inch straights I have, but when it came to the neck split, I found the circs difficult to manage with the stitch holder. I'm not seeing any difference in my knitting after several inches on the straights. :|


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Yup, I was taught on strights and I still use them for dishcloths. But other wise I love ciculars.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

littlenicki said:


> I use 2 straight needles just because that was how I was taught. I would love to learn to knit on circulars for socks, hats etc but I don't know anyone else who can knit to learn from.


YouTube! Here are two links:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlNn2ph4HDc

There are dozens more that show how.

If videos don't work, there's always The Techknitter! 
http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2007/01/circular-needles-back-and-forth-round.html


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I gave all my straights away and only use circulars now. I'm not digging in the sofa to find a lost needle. You can also pull the needles out and rest the work on the cables when you're finished with your knitting for the day. No more stitches falling off the needle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> And the best needles I've ever had are "Aero" lovely smooth grey needles... Don't think you can get them now except for in the charity shops


They're readily available in Canada at any place that sells yarn, not just yarn shops. In fact, their clones are sold in the dollar stores! They may or may not have the Aero brand name; some are Prym, but they all have the slick (Teflon?) finish.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

deelangford said:


> I have only ever used straight needles but having read all the advantages of circulars would love to try. How do I learn and are they readily available in the UK?


They are in every British shop which sells knitters' stuff, I'll stake my life on it.

As for learning - there's nothing to learn, you just knit like you do on straight needles. You can go back and forth to knit a straight piece or continue going round for a tubular piece.

Do it!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I use straights for flat projects and DPN'S for anythink knitted in the round. As far as length: 10" for the straights, 8 inch DPN'S for for heavy worsted and bulky, 6" DPN'S for light worsted, sport and dk, and 4" DPN'S for fingering and sock weight. I have used metal needles in the past but they kill my hands. My brand of choice for light colored yarns is Knitpicks Harmony Wood and for dark colored yarns, Knitpicks Sunstruck needles .


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

I use both but prefer straight needles. I find there isn't enough to hold on to with circs. My "pinkie" finger seems to cramp. I will use four dp needles for things in the round and circs for things like afgans.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I use both,i am useing straight needles now,i only use circulars when i have a lot of stitches on a row,or when i am knitting gansies. :lol: :lol: :lol:


What are gansies ?


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have used circulars for a long time but recently I cast on for a drop stitch scarf and found out the hard way that the straights would work so much better for it so I switched in the middle of the project and had less of a struggle dealing with the dropped stitches and getting them off of the cord and back up on the needle to work them so now if the patterns calls for stitches to be dropped I grab a set of straights.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Only if I absolute have to.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I use straight needles most of the time. I find my tension is better and I'm much more comfortable using them.i also tuck the right needle under my arm. My mom taught me to knit and this is the way I saw my mom and grandmother knit.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Funny Story: When I was in college we were required to attend Chapel and Convocation on Tues./Thurs. Sorority sisters sat in the back rows knitting. The Univ. Theater had sloping concrete floors. One "sister" dropped a metal straight needle and it clank, clank, clankity, clank rolled all the way to the front row. It landed right in front of the podium that was on the stage where the President of the Univ. was speaking.
We all switched to circular needles and I have been knitting on them ever since!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I, too, am a converted circular needle knitter. I find circulars so much more efficient to manipulate and anything done on straights can be done on circulars using two circulars or the Magic Loop(which I think is terrific) And I teach beginners on circulars, also. Just a word of advice if you are thinking of giving circulars a try. Not all needles are created equal-look for smooth joins, flexible cables, and sharp to moderate points. The cheaper needles do not have these qualities.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I learned on straight needles but quickly changed to circular needles.after broken needles from sitting on them, dog chewing them, etc. circulars fold up and are so transportable to take and knit while standing in line or watching a sport event


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am a new knitter. I use circular needles to make a cowl. I used a bulky yarn. I tired circular with a vest where the stitch had to be neat, uniform, and had poor results with a more expensive yarn. For beginners, straight needles seem more forgiving. Hopefully, with experience and learning to choose the correct yarn, I can master the circular. 
k


----------



## transplant (Apr 9, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Hahaha ... I think we were all taught on straights, but with this great invention of circulars ... we are no longer on the "straight and narrow" ... okay, I know that was bad! I have 3 full sets of straights in differents lengths, and don't use them ... anyone interested?!


 I am - what do you want for them? Are they metal or plastic?


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I learned on straight needles as so many of us did. After a long absence from knitting, I found the straights are very hard on my arthritic hands. Now that I have been using circulars for about four years, I find them so wonderful I can't imagine going back. Donated the collection of straight needles.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Only use circs when I have to. I was taught on straight needles with the right hand one tucked under my arm and the left one at liberty to move. I'm much faster with my knitting when using straight needles and I like them much better than circs.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

I use both, straight and circular, depending on the number of stitches, size, and weight of project I'm working on. I have an array of straight and circular needles, and I like using them all. But I cannot say that I've learned how to knit with double pointed sets of 4 or 5 needles  When it comes to using 4 or 5 double pointed needles, I still have lots to learn :shock: :shock: ;-) I do have them but have not used them much.

Happy Thanks Giving Day!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I love circulars and like you, was taught by Mum on 2 straights, with circulars you never lose a needle, you can knit in a confined space (car, bus, train) without poking someones eye out! With larger projects, you have the main weight on your lap rather than on the needle.
> Give them a try.


Ditto, I just love the circulars and would never go back to straights.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I use straights....occasionally I use circulars.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

One other advantage to using circular needles: when putting away your knitting over night or several days or longer, you can move your work to rest just on the cables. Leaving your work on straights for longer than over night means you might have a distortion in the last worked row that won't easily (if ever) wash or completely block out. The cable is slimmer than the needles and doesn't keep your stitches stretched. Difficult to explain, but I have had problems with this when I use to knit on straights.

Jill


----------



## crafts1234 (Nov 22, 2012)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


i did not know there was another way to knit except with 2 needles until i read on and saw its about circular. I have not had much luck with those, so i'm a 2 needle user


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Hahaha ... I think we were all taught on straights, but with this great invention of circulars ... we are no longer on the "straight and narrow" ... okay, I know that was bad! I have 3 full sets of straights in differents lengths, and don't use them ... anyone interested?!


What are they made of ??? Like metal,or wood


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I am trying to like circular needles. they are fine, but I can go lots faster with 2 straight needles. Some one called it 'arm-pit style. I am feeling more comfortable with the circular but prefer the straight. It looks more 'refined' and you have no seam, but would never ditch my straight needles.

Jessica-Jean posted a list of needle history sites and it is interesting to see how this changed. But there are many styles of knitting and whatever way you are comfortable doing is fine. You could 'search' for this link above, or PM me and I will try to forward it to you. You won't believe how many different styles there are.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I use both, but bamboo only. It his lighter and doesn't flare up arm issues for me.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I tend to lose one needle. What can you do with one needle? With circulars if I lose something at least its the whole set. I always feel like if I throw out that one needle, I will find the other one so it lays pitifully in my knitting bag. Also, I have problems throwing away something that is still good. It's all my mother's fault. Could it be because she grew up during the depression?


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I was taught on straights and still use them. Gradually I am moving to circulars, but I like many crafts and am not solely dedicated to knitting 24/7, although I admire those who are. My suggestion would be to try a small project with circulars and see how you like them.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Ami said:


> I use straights to cast on my stitches, then switch to circs - I find it's easier to count the stitches on the straights when casting on.


casting on goes so fast on straight needles and it is easier to count (by 2s) and the stitche don't get twisted. I then switch to the circular if the project would need to be without seams.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

joycevv said:


> How on earth do you knit with needles under your arms? Are we talking really long needles? I definitely like two straight needles, but also circulars when I need them.


the right needle is under my right arm and the left needle is in my left hand with the stitches on it. the right hand is more free to work the stitch and you can really go fast!  You have much more freedom with you hand -securing the stitch on the needle. Great for watching TV.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> 1) It is more comfortable to knit on circular needles; your arms are more relaxed
> 2) There are no ends of needles sticking out to snag on sleeves, chair arms
> 3) Same as 2) when commuting on crowded conveyances; no snagging on a seat-mate's stuff (I keep at least one WIP ready to go out the door on a moment's notice.)
> 4) Circulars hold more stitches than straight needles
> ...


Takes less space to knit with circs. Straight needles' advantage is that you can see the knitting in a more real picture (circs seem to curl the knitting).


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I only ever use 2 needles and knit 7 days a week in as much spare time as I can find. Having said that if there are too many stitches on a project I have been known to put them onto a circular needle but still back and forth, not in rounds.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I mainly use straight needles, although I did just finish a skirt on circulars.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Hahaha ... I think we were all taught on straights, but with this great invention of circulars ... we are no longer on the "straight and narrow" ... okay, I know that was bad! I have 3 full sets of straights in differents lengths, and don't use them ... anyone interested?!


I still use straights. Would love to have them, I am a fairly new knitter.


----------



## chris h (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi i love my straight needles i do most of my big shawls on them.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I still use straights, to be honest I have never used circulars, maybe I should try them.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

slipperyfish said:


> That's very comforting - some people still use straights! I thought I may have been the last person on the planet!!!
> Maybe I will try circulars, but wouldn't you need to get a set of all the sizes, or at least the most often used sizes?


You'll like the circulars, and will definitely need them if knitting a hat, or sweater body or sleeves in the round. Takes a little getting used to the shorter points, but I love them, even use them if knitting flat pieces. (They're good for knitting two sleeves simultaneously so they come out the same length.) I can't buy a set of the great interchangable points and cables so I just buy the individual size needed for whatever pattern I'm working on. Yes, in the long run I would end up spending more if I do a LOT of knitting, but I can handle the smaller outlay at a time. The set of interchangables I'd like Santa to bring me costs I think $175!

Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) I don't have a Santa. Oh well. :roll:


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, I do.


----------



## angelus (Jun 15, 2012)

I only use straight needles,but ive never tucked them under my arms. I plan to try the circulars, but havent yet. I think its a personal preference thing.. Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I was taught on straight needles but like the 16" circulars a lot. I did goof up once and twisted stitches when I first started the row and didn't realize it right away; had to rip out quite a bit. Now I am very careful when joining. Circular needles are really great for afghans, etc. and projects with a lot of stitches. I do use straight needles though.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I use straight needles only. If a pattern calls for circular needles I either change the pattern so I can use straight needles otherwise I don't make the item. Circular needles are not worth the aggregation.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i use circulars because I get a more even stitch, and there is no heavy weight on my hands or wrists. it is just more comfortable for me. i do use dpn's for sox, mitts etc...


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I rarely use circular needles. I prefer straight knitting.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I have always used straight needles but I did buy a pair of cheap bamboo circulars yesterday and am going to try them out ....


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

I taught myself to knit using circulars, so that's what I know and use.

I do have a couple of pairs of straights that have been given to me, but, for me, they feel uncomfortable to knit with.

They both work the same for most things I guess, so I think it's whatever feels good to you!


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

I too use only straights; I can't/do not like circular needles. I knit very tightly and it is hard to get them back on the needle once they go onto the filament. Yes the weight is more balance din your lap but... I was taught 60 years ago and my grandmothers friend taught me to knit. I continental, twistmy stitches but no underarm.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grammyv said:


> Funny Story: When I was in college we were required to attend Chapel and Convocation on Tues./Thurs. Sorority sisters sat in the back rows knitting. The Univ. Theater had sloping concrete floors. One "sister" dropped a metal straight needle and it clank, clank, clankity, clank rolled all the way to the front row. It landed right in front of the podium that was on the stage where the President of the Univ. was speaking.
> We all switched to circular needles and I have been knitting on them ever since!


Great story! And a _great_ object lesson. Thanks for it! :-D


----------



## TopazRiver (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm still using straights but I'm wanting to make some hats so I'm really wanting some circulars for Christmas. It would definately be something new to try and I'm all for trying things new.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BBC - North Yorkshire - History - What's a gansey?

BBC News

Gansies were worn next to the skin with nothing underneath. A pure silk scarf was often worn around the neck to stop the wet wool chaffing the skin.


----------



## grannyJH (Nov 2, 2012)

I am supposed to be cooking a turkey and got hooked reading your messages! Happy Thanksgiving from Wyoming all of you! I use all kinds of needles and like changes, different metals, coverings, bamboo, rosewood, etc. Love my needle collection and the inherited ones from great-grandmothers, one set made of horn. A friend of mine sharpened a clothes hanger and knitted herself a pair of long johns when at a Montana construction site with her husband one winter. No one I have read commented about whether they knitted in the American way or the European way. That does make a difference, I think, whether you use circular or straight. My guage is different on circular needles. I have knitted for 65 years and still having fun with my needles. I use both straight and circular needles and knit both ways depending on the project but prefer European Granny JH


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

grandmann said:


> BBC - North Yorkshire - History - What's a gansey?
> 
> BBC News
> 
> Gansies were worn next to the skin with nothing underneath. A pure silk scarf was often worn around the neck to stop the wet wool chaffing the skin.


???

Just because it's on BBC doesn't make it true!

Can you imagine fishermen wearing a silk scarf? And it would be chafing, not chaffing.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

love the circulars. You don't have to worry about them getting in the easy of chair arms took awhile to get used to though.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

I knit European I think?!? I wind the wool around my finger but do not throw it.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> deelangford said:
> 
> 
> > I have only ever used straight needles but having read all the advantages of circulars would love to try. How do I learn and are they readily available in the UK?
> ...


Many yarn shops in Britain do not stock circular needles


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm in England but have no idea what 'European' knitting is. 

There are very many ways of knitting, mine is the one I use but is certainly not universal.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I think we use straights more in the uk as one person said
the circulars are not that available in the uk I use both
depending on what i am doing years ago I can remember
my mother in law useing a circular that was to do a round
yolk on a jumper I had never seen them untill this time

susie cue


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

val hynson said:


> Many yarn shops in Britain do not stock circular needles


I've never seen one!
You can even (sometimes) buy them at Aldi and Lidl.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

my grandma taught me to knit keeping needles under the arms.50 years later i still knit this way with straight metal needles


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I use both and love both... I have found my own holding style for straights that allows my arms to relax and I don't need a lot of space to use them. I like circs. for some things, for all the reasons already given by others. If I am making something small, I like straights.


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

I learned on straights and have them in just about every size. But like circulars especially when I am makiing two of anything at the same time, sleeves for example. I use double-pointeds for the feet of Christmas stockings which I seem to have to make every year for the new babies in the family. To date, I have made over 50 of them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> 1) It is more comfortable to knit on circular needles; your arms are more relaxed
> 2) There are no ends of needles sticking out to snag on sleeves, chair arms
> 3) Same as 2) when commuting on crowded conveyances; no snagging on a seat-mate's stuff (I keep at least one WIP ready to go out the door on a moment's notice.)
> 4) Circulars hold more stitches than straight needles
> ...


5. Slide the stitches down onto the cable when you have to stop and your work won't fall off.
6. No more searching for that lost needle.
7. No DPNs needed for hats...use Magic Loop. 
:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I use two straight needles exclusively. Have all of my mom's circular needles which add up to over a dozen but have never tried using them. Those that do, find it much easier to handle than straight needles. One of these days, will give it a try.

I am very happy with my straights as I said and keeping my hands busy knitting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > BBC - North Yorkshire - History - What's a gansey?
> ...


I took the time to look up the word "gansies" now its your turn. What does it mean???


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Using circulars helps save my wrists.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW! Thanks for all the feed back, you ladies ROCK! all this communication when I think out loud....
I have loved these conversations - may all your knitting be tangle free!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I keep trying to use and to like circs. However, I am always awkward even though I have used them.

I tried a scarf casting on about 200 stitches and knit the lengthwise way and I gave up and changed the pattern to use straights.

I'll try again.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I learned to knit on 2 straight needles and used them almost exclusively, except on Fair Isle sweaters. That is until I moved and have not been able to locate that case of all those straight needles. Since then all I use is the circular and all of the pluses stated apply for me. They are more convient, more comfortable...and way less intrusive on close neighbors. 
JTM


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > grandmann said:
> ...


It was certainly a knitted garment worn by fishermen. I am sure in many cases it was worn next to the skin: fishing communities were often very poor (my great-grandfather was a fisherman) and they would not have had an extensive wardrobe at their disposal. Where I, too, would query the BBC information would be in respect of the silk scarf. Such items were very much the preserve of the rich and would have been quite beyond the means of most fisherfolk. I can well believe that a cotton neckerchief might have been worn around the neck, but a silk scarf is most improbable.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I took the time to look up the word "gansies" now its your turn. What does it mean???[/quote]

It's a wrong plural for 'gansey'. It should be 'ganseys'.

A gansey is derived from 'Guernsey', an island in the English Channel, They are known as the Channel Islands. An important occupation was fishing. A gansey was the jumper/sweater/whatever worn by the fishermen.

Since then it's become a generic word for any jumper worn by fishermen from any part of the United Kingdom.

Traditionally the knitter (usually the fisherman himself) would use a pattern specific to his own family, so that (it is said) if he drowned and the body washed up he'd be able to be identified.

Many traditions have been embroidered by subsequent generations, I don't know how true that one is.

But a gansey was a jumper worn by a fisherman, originally from Guernsey. Now it can mean any jumper.

A 'jersey' was also originally named after the jumper worn by a fisherman from the island of Jersey, close to Guernsey.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I do ha ha

It's very hard getting the circ's under the arm pit!!


Pam


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I use mostly straights unless there is a large number of stitches. I don't find cirs comfortable to use all the time and I hate it when I have to keep pushing the stitches from the cord to the needle.


----------



## sheltie01 (Sep 18, 2012)

I was taught on straight needles along with a worker ( which is a Knitting belt that fits around the waist to hold needles while you work )also tried circular needle but always go back to way I was taught ..and I use steel needles


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I use both. 
I am using straights 10.5 making
Slipper Sox. Stash busting some
of my Red Heart yarns. I like the
extra warmth and sturdyness of RH
for them. Scarves I do on straights
too. Shawls I do on circular needles.


----------



## Anney (Sep 22, 2012)

Those of you whom knit on circular needles - when knitting a cardigan for a small child do you add the number of stitches for the two front and the backs together and knit to the arm holes, then use straight needles? Also do you do the sleeves circular to the armholes then use straight needles.
I do not like sewing up and think maybe knitting to the armholes is a better and neater option.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Each kind of needle has its use and some things are easier with one than another. i use straights when it's convenient, and circulars when not. 
I use circular needles when what I'm knitting is wide. It's much easier than scrunching up your knitting on a straight needle, even longer ones.
When you knit flat with circulars, use the longest circulars you can find, it's easier. For me, anything shorter than a 24-inch needle is uncomfortable.
Don't buy circulars with stiff cables. Most craft store circulars have stiff cables. If you have to fight the cable, it's too stiff, and most are. Too short a circular also causes you to do battle with the needle. Most people who struggle with circulars when knitting flat are using shorter circulars. Go long, instead. Too stiff and/or too short are mostly what cause people to give up on circulars.
I use 2 circulars or Magic Loop to knit in the round if it is a smaller item like a sock or a hat. Either is an easier way to knit in the round, one is just a variation of the other. The technique is the same for both. 
For scarves I use straight, 10-inch needles unless its narrow, and then I use DPNs. I love to use DPNs to knit flat when I can. 
Better circulars or a full range of sizes are not that readily available in the US stores don't d a good job with circulars either, although it sounds worse for you outside of the US. You need to go on line or find a good LYS to find a full range of sizes for circulars. 
I found the cheap bamboo needles on eBay or eknittingneedles to be a bargain that works. The cables are made of tubing and aren't stiff. They look funny but work. They do cause problems for some things, though, like knitting 2 socks at a time on 2 circular needles because the cables are too soft. Jessica-Jean gave a site for inexpensive metal needles. I've tried to find her message and bookmark it, but so far no luck. I'll have to troll through a lot of back posts to fond it, but if you like metal needles, it's a great site.
I finally broke down and bought a set of Sunstruck interchangeables from Knit Picks so I could use the cable adjustment hole to run a lifeline. Any circular interchangeable that has a hole to tighten the needle will work for running a lifeline. 
If you knit baby blankets, it's easier with circs. If you knit throws or afghans, it's much, much easier with circulars.


----------



## grannyJH (Nov 2, 2012)

grannyJH said:


> I am supposed to be cooking a turkey and got hooked reading your messages! Happy Thanksgiving from Wyoming all of you! I use all kinds of needles and like changes, different metals, coverings, bamboo, rosewood, etc. Love my needle collection and the inherited ones from great-grandmothers, one set made of horn. A friend of mine sharpened a clothes hanger and knitted herself a pair of long johns when at a Montana construction site with her husband one winter. No one I have read commented about whether they knitted in the American way or the European way. That does make a difference, I think, whether you use circular or straight. My guage is different on circular needles. I have knitted for 65 years and still having fun with my needles. I use both straight and circular needles and knit both ways depending on the project but prefer European Granny JH


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Many year ago now when I did Home nursing care nights I wanted to get 2 fronts and back done sooner so I put it all on circular needles no piece connected to the other all seperate on the one circ needle was a bit heavy toward the end but got it done a bit faster, Have done 2 fronts that way so knew each would be right and left as supposed to be. yes if I wasn't careful the skeins tangled but with care it all worked still have the sweater and still wear it.


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

OMG Mary, fabulous reply but have to study it. I only knit sweaters etc at present so would circulars work and.... dare I ask.... what are DPN's? lIf I use circulars for - say - the back of a sweater, would I use it as straights. |Boy, am I confused. 
I have been knitting for 40+ years and thought I was experienced - until I joined this site. you are all amazing!


----------



## noela freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

One other small but important thing - you can knit an item using a circular - still knit 1 row plain & 1 row purl - turning needles around - just like straights.

THE BEST THING FOR ME IS THAT IF YOU HAVE TO ANSWER THE PHONE ETC AND STOP IN THE MIDDLE OF A ROW - YOU SIMPLY SLIP STITCHES OFF BOTH NEEDLES AND YOUR STITCHES ARE ALL SAFE!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I knit with straight needles all the time.I have knitted with circular ones but don't like them.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I have tried to knit with circular needles and sets of four pins, and I find them very difficult to use. Am I the only person who actually PREFERS to use two straight pins :? :roll:


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooray, I have actually found some one who thinks like me :lol:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

deelangford said:


> OMG Mary, fabulous reply but have to study it. I only knit sweaters etc at present so would circulars work and.... dare I ask.... what are DPN's? lIf I use circulars for - say - the back of a sweater, would I use it as straights. |Boy, am I confused.
> I have been knitting for 40+ years and thought I was experienced - until I joined this site. you are all amazing!


Certainly you dare ask :~D! DPNs are double pointed needles, used for knitting in the round; they predated circular needles. I love them for hats and socks, they come in sets of four or five. You can check them out on www.YouTube.com.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

I use both but prefer straight ones most of the time on my projects.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I use all 3 types of needles, straight, circular and double pointed, The type used depends on the pattern.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I prefer straight needles to circular mostly because the part that you grip is too small on the circulars.


----------



## Woolywitch (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a bit of both. I have too many projects going at once so my circular needles get tied up and I have to start on my straights. There is no way you can do justice to a big shawl on straight needles.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I never knit with anything else and just the right needle under my arm.


----------



## snowbug (May 17, 2011)

I use circ's for straight knitting. I learned the trick from this forum, that one would never lose a needle. Also I have found them to be much more comfortable on the wrists.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Barbiibaby said:
> 
> 
> > yes i am interested in your straight needles can u let me know what size you have available
> ...


Thanks for all who have shown interest ... Just wanted to post that another KP friend has already purchased both sets of knitting needles. I do still have the set of 13" crochet/afghan hooks.


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Several advantages:
1. When knitting something like a shawl, you don't have to use long needles, so it is easier to do that sitting in a chair with arms. 
2. You aren't looking for the other needle, because they are attached to each other. I just bought some circular needles to knit a dishcloth, because they only had that size available in circulars. Being able to stick my hand in the bag and come up with the whole project at one time is a great advantage. I may start using more circulars for that reason.

Judy



slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting replies. I use straights, always have and probably always will, but there are definitely advantages with circulars.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm currently finishing a beret and have had to shift down to DPNs. Ugh. I can't tell you how much I hate it. They're all over the place, they're HUGE (probably 10" or so), and ugly as sin, and... I can't wait to get back to my nice, neat, mannerly, orderly, undroppable circs.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

m2 .... i just sent u a pm


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I used both,it depends on what I'm working on..I just finished a sweater for a great-grandson that I used circulars for the front and back and straight for the sleeves...


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

In South Africa the trend also seems to be towards two straight needles. Circular needles are available, but we don't have those lovely interchangeable ones. Here we would buy a specific size with fixed needle ends. 
I have used circulars from time to time, but tend to prefer two straight needles for most projects. I guess it's just what one is used to.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I just can't knit with short needles, dpns or otherwise.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I still use straight needles for smaller projects. I also use them to cast on because I find that a lot easier. And of course I use circulars also! Depends on what I am working on.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> I'm in England but have no idea what 'European' knitting is.
> 
> There are very many ways of knitting, mine is the one I use but is certainly not universal.


I think that we in the US and you in the UK tend to throw our yarn. The European method is to pick the yarn. Quite some time ago, I took a class in the European/Continental method of knitting. It seemed as though the knit stitch went fast, but the purl stitch didn't. But that's probably like the US/UK style of knitting.

Anyway, the Continental method of knitting didn't seem to "take" with me, so I'm still a thrower, rather than a picker.

Hazel


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

I learned on straight and have used both over the years never giving it much thought. I used whatever the pattern recommended. Reading this with all the pros and cons and thinking about my projects over the years I believe I will switch to circulars for everything too. I have been reading everyone's recommendations on which sets are the best so now I will have to investigate and decide which ones I can afford to start with.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes! : ) I might be a dolt... I just can't seem to understand circular knitting!!! I've had a lesson, watched
utube videos, tried and tried in vain... The cord gets twisted and sometimes I can't remember which way I was going... : ) Also, there is no way I can join the rows... to go round and round... it makes me so angry :twisted: 
Give me straights anyday!


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

For small amounts of stitches I use a pair of dpns and stick a stopper on one end. I absolutely loathe my aluminum 10ins. and 14ins javelins. :thumbdown: 

circulars are perfect for a person who drops things or misplaces her needles if interrupted. I keep doubles of every crochet needle for that very reason.

I love my circulars mainly because if I have to pause my knitting I can push back my stitches fold up the points and not have to worry about a whole row sliding off the needle.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Hahaha ... I think we were all taught on straights, but with this great invention of circulars ... we are no longer on the "straight and narrow" ... okay, I know that was bad! I have 3 full sets of straights in differents lengths, and don't use them ... anyone interested?!


If you're seriously thinking of getting rid of them, please
pm me! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I use both, depending on what I am knitting. For hats/caps, I like circulars or for vests..... for a lot of items I use straight.... I even use double-pointed which I have made into shorter straight needles by putting point protectors on the end (to convert them into shorter straight needles). I use the shorter ones if I am knitting while in bed (hospital bed with back raised)... I am a senior and have problems with legs swelling so being in bed with legs elevated is helpful!



slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I enjoy straights if they are bamboo, and no longer than 10". Anything longer feels really unbalanced to me.

I also use dpns and circs.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Having read the responses, I say 'ditto' to the reasons given for using circular needles. I learned on circular needles; straight needles...I don't know what to do with the ends!

As well, there is no danger of losing half a pair of circular needles; (I own one straight needle; makes a heck of a back scratcher.) 

There's no fear of mistaking one size for another; you aren't ever going to find yourself knitting with one size eight and one size nine--with the resulting weirdness that goes along with that. No orphan needles. 

(gee, I think that makes three times I've mentioned not having to worry about losing half of a set...see a pattern here?  )

One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet; you get two circular needles of the same size and you can knit anything from the largest afghan to the tiniest tube; gloves, socks and hats are a cinch.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

i use what ever I am comfortable using for what I am working on that the time. Hats DPs, if is smaller. DP,s always for afghans, I have 2 sizes of straights, my shorties as I call them are perfect for dishcloths, smaller project. My old longer ones, med size projects.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

I use both often depending on what I am working on.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use only 1 straight.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate sewing up seams so fell in love with knitting Fair Isle sweaters. I knit the body in the round up to the arm pits. Because I have a set of interchangable needles, with cables in several lengths, I am able to but stops on the body section and switch the needles to another cable and knit first one arm and then the other up to the arm pit... then put it all back on the largest cable left arm, body, then right arm and finish up with the design on the yoke. The only seaming necessary is arm pit of about 8 or 10 stitches depending on the size of the sweater....and the turn under of the neckline. 
I also am using a 47 inch size 2 bamboo needle to knit two at a time toe up socks...and it is a blast. Have finished off about 19 pairs of socks in just a couple of months. Should be ready for gift giving time.
JTM


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I love circulars and like you, was taught by Mum on 2 straights, with circulars you never lose a needle, you can knit in a confined space (car, bus, train) without poking someones eye out! With larger projects, you have the main weight on your lap rather than on the needle.
> Give them a try.


Precisely so! I switched to 2 pair of shorter circular needles for socks, for the same reason. Plus, I swear I get guage easier.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I do a lot of knitting in the car and with circular needles I don't have to stop the car and pick up the needle. My husband says we make much better time now that I am using the circular needles. But I do like to use straight needles when making scarves and other various items. :lol:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I love circulars and like you, was taught by Mum on 2 straights, with circulars you never lose a needle, you can knit in a confined space (car, bus, train) without poking someones eye out! With larger projects, you have the main weight on your lap rather than on the needle.
> Give them a try.


That would have been my answer as well. The only time I use 2 straight needles now is when I am knitting toys because there I have short needles.


----------



## Glo 54 (Oct 25, 2012)

I use straights. Have tried circs a couple of times just can not get the hang of them.


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

I do use circulars, particularly for my hats. but prefer straights which I use most of the time for making cushions, afghans, scarves, etc. For me the advantage of circulars is no seam, plus if knitting something heavy or long they carry the weight more and it's less likely that you will loose stitches.


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

Very pleased with all responses to my first post. Thank you so much ladies x


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

Very pleased with all responses to my first post. Thank you so much ladies x


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't tried circulars at all, Just sticking to straight for now.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I have just convinced my daughter to transfer her current project from straights to circulars, think I had best buy a few bamboo sets otherwise I'll never see my Signature set again


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a whole needle case I sewed full of straight needles I never use anymore. I guess I should take the attitude that they have earned their retirement. If I use a set now to cast on or whatever ...they feel of awkward...the non working end is in the way. Back to the circs...stored in plastic pockets in a 3 ring notebook. Joan 8060


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> I have a whole needle case I sewed full of straight needles I never use anymore. I guess I should take the attitude that they have earned their retirement. If I use a set now to cast on or whatever ...they feel of awkward...the non working end is in the way. Back to the circs...stored in plastic pockets in a 3 ring notebook. Joan 8060


i'll be glad to take them off your hands! :thumbup:


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been thinking.

If the first knitting needles were circular, would straight ones have been invented?

And would people suddenly delight in using straights?


----------



## cynthia387 (Oct 16, 2012)

I prefer using straight needles. About 30 years ago I knitted two skirts on circs and found it OK. Since I have come back to knitting I have forgotten how to use them. I did try using circs for a cardigan for myself and after about half a dozen rows found it so twisted that I gave up and went back to straights.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I learned to knit with 2 straight knitting needles and used them for a long time. They kept getting in the way when knitting in an armchair. Easier to lose them like I have occasionally. I started using the circular needles and loved them right from the start. You can use them knitting in the round or knitting back and forth. I sent all my straights to a lady who was teaching younger kids how to knit. The only ones I kept were the DP needles. I'm glad I sent them to her so someone is getting use of them. Now I do everything on circulars.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> I've been thinking.
> 
> If the first knitting needles were circular, would straight ones have been invented?
> 
> And would people suddenly delight in using straights?


I rather doubt it -- unless for specific types of projects -- because circs are SO ergonomically superior.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking.
> ...


That's what I think too, changing the way one considers things is something which can be applied to most arguments.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I am not keen on circulars as I find the transition from the wire to the needle causes the knitting to stick and wastes time, probably just my needles but I know where I am with straight needles.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I learned to knit using two needles. For some projects I still use straight needles. I use more circulars and double points now. DPNS for my socks, and circulars for for most other projects. With the circulars my work does not get too heavy for my arms and my tension stay even more even, also they are easier on my hands


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

I use straight needles whenever I can. Prefer to round.
Took a knitting class one time at a knit store and the instructor said she always uses straight needles whenever she knits unless pattern calls for circular.


----------



## AnnaZ (Aug 28, 2011)

I use both. I can knit faster on straight needles with the right hand needle under my arm. I use circulars for larger projects with too many stitches to be comfortably accommodated by straight needles. It just seems to be a personal preference.


----------



## pampolikuha (Sep 26, 2012)

Please advisve what would be the best circulars to buy. I see some are seperate and some are screwed on to the points. I often get something I don't need for Christmas if I don't get specific and I thought this would be a good request.
Thank you.


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

I also use two straight needles and once in a while the circular but I like my straight one better. Maybe because I haven't found how to work the patterns with them. ha-ha


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I have and have used both. I have come to prefer circulars for all the reasons stated. I am going to give away most of my straights. I have lots of duplicates of the larger sizes. US 10, 10.5, 11, 12. Anyone need some? You can PM me.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

pampolikuha said:


> Please advisve what would be the best circulars to buy. I see some are seperate and some are screwed on to the points. I often get something I don't need for Christmas if I don't get specific and I thought this would be a good request.
> Thank you.


The only way to find out is go shopping. I bought my Harmonies from KnitPicks. Before I bought them I made sure if I didn't like them I could return them. At that time I tried out addi which I didn't keep. I really liked my harmonies because the needle length and sharp points.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I use both, but am starting to see the advantages of using strictly circulars. They are easier on the hands after awhile and are also better for take along projects. Less chance of poking someone)


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

:lol: I use straight and circular and DPN's and sticks and skewers, pencils, and whatever else comes into my hand.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

I have only used circulars once and that was on a fairisle jumper for one of my sons, years ago. Perhaps it was the type I had but I kept cutting off the tubing bit as the design got smaller so hence that was the end of them.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> :lol: I use straight and circular and DPN's and sticks and skewers, pencils, and whatever else comes into my hand.


;~D!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I started using circs, and I tried going back to straights. OH MY GOSH. I could not stand to use the straights any more. I learned on straights. They were the only needles I used unless I was doing something circular. But as I found that the circs use less "elbow space" and when working on a large project that starts having some weight to it, circs are SO much easier. Especially since I have a weakened left wrist due to an injury. 

As I have read, and you will need to determine for yourself, it is personal preference.


----------



## fennellseed (Nov 23, 2012)

Afraid I'm no longer on the straight and narrow as well. Have taken up with that circular crowd after years on the straight. Revert every now and then with little projects.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow you learn something new every day. I thought everyone knitted on straights and that circular was for socks and hats. I think knitting on circulars would be a great thing for me and I would be willing to sell my straights off. However which is the best circular set that is wood or bamboo and not too expensive. I would like a set of circular needles with all sizes but not so much real small needles but definetally the larger size needles.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

janette6154 said:


> I have only used circulars once and that was on a fairisle jumper for one of my sons, years ago. Perhaps it was the type I had but I kept cutting off the tubing bit as the design got smaller so hence that was the end of them.


I hope you now use dpns when the cord on the circular needle gets too long.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

scumbugusa
I hope you now use dpns when the cord on the circular needle gets too long.[/quote said:


> It's surprising how many people can't or won't use dpns.
> 
> It would be an interesting thread, so see who does.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love dpns! but not for socks! for some reason I always ladder socks on dpns. So magic circle for me. Besides it is easier on circular.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

LunaDragon said:


> I love dpns! but not for socks! for some reason I always ladder socks on dpns. So magic circle for me. Besides it is easier on circular.


If you have short enough needles ...


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> LunaDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I love dpns! but not for socks! for some reason I always ladder socks on dpns. So magic circle for me. Besides it is easier on circular.
> ...


I'm not certain I understand this reply... or why the cables on circular needles would need to have been cut shorter. Perhaps this was before Magic Loop was introduced? With Magic Loop, the first st on the left needle is made against the last st (right needle) on a cable; this then takes care of any possible laddering because the sts equalize when both sts are placed back onto needles.

I have just gone ahead and purchased a 60" length circ in ChiaoGoo Red Lace in every size I was missing between #1 - #9. With 60" length one doesn't have to even think about having a few extra inches out in the loops of Magic Loop. It's only when they're NOT there that it's a problem. And I've noticed that stretching can occur at the division of the halfway points of your sts if the needle is too short - so I'd rather just purchase one needle to cover all situations that have to purchase several in each size.

I especially love the thinness yet strength of the cable: it's a braided steel covered with nylon and is very very slicksts slide over it w/no problem, unlike the thicker fish-tank hosing on the Denise and the generic, less expensive bamboo needles, when working on the # 0 to about #3 or #4, the cable is about the same thickness as the needles and the sts just don't slide easily on that type of cable. At least compared to this ChiaoGoo cable!

The needle points are very angled on the Red Lace and allow the tips to easily slip into numerous decrease sts, like K3 tog or P2tbl. 
I've purchased these from an eBay® seller, (& free shipping) for less than they usually retail; $7 to $10.50 and the interchangeable sets. The circs normally sell for $12 - $25 elsewhere.
Seller ID - < densona > has available 24", 32", 40", 47", 60" lengths in the Red Lace, also has bamboo and DPNs, straights, etc... 
http://stores.ebay.com/thesassysheepyarnandfiber
Choose the size needle you want: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290812707907?var=590088360813

These needle ends are a just-right slipperiness (not too much or too little) and are the longer length I need for my big hands! Also, it's true about the cables having no memory: while they are a bit stiffer than I'd like while Magic Looping, I've learned how to twist them out of my way. The Knit Pick's black cables have very bad - or should that be very GOOD memory?! - and tangle badly. The Addi Click's cables also retain memory and kink up in Magic Loop. I purchased complete sets of interchangeables of these brands before I discovered the ChiaoGoo Red Lace. Now I feel 'at home'!

If one were to use these two brands (Knitter's Pride/Knit Pro and Addi Click) in standard knitting this kinking would be a problem until a certain amount of knitting accumulated on cables to weight them down. The needles themselves are OK (I got bamboo in both brands) and the ChiaoGoo are stainless steel, but the 'resistance' while knitting sock- and DK-wt wool yarns type is about the same for all brands of needles.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

rkr said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > LunaDragon said:
> ...


It's not the length of the cables but the length of the rigid needles which can be too long when knitting small rounds.

I don't like the Magic Loop, it stretches the yarn and i can't bear the hold-up either.

Imagine knitting, say, the finger or thumb of gloves on a circular needle. It's much easier on four or five double pointed needles.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> rkr said:
> 
> 
> > Oldhenwife said:
> ...


I started the individual fingers in some lacy fingerless mitts for Christmas presents just yesterday. One thing I discovered That has made the chore a whole lot easier is the center holder in Clover's Stitch Holder.

The outer section is composed of stretchy bands but the center is a nice stiff plastic double pointed 'needle' just less than 4" I think, and makes a perfect DPN! There are 2 holders in a pkg and 2 pkgs make a perfect set of very short DPNs for small projects for the thumb/finger rounds you suggested, and which I'm using to knit them with.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I knit my scarves on straight needles. Afghans, sock, felting projects, etc I use the circulars. I like the cord lengths.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

You can't lose the 2nd needle! The needle doesn't jab you when you're laying in bed knitting! Your work doesn't slip off in transport, you can bunch it up on the cable...so many great reasons!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I only have a issue with socks for some reason when I use dpns. I am not sure I called it the proper name. I tend to have stretched stitches and what looks to me like dropped stitches, so it looks like a ladder, but all my stitches are there. I have no issue with circulars on socks though, as for gloves dpns are not a issue. I have done every thing to keep the spaces between the dpns tight. Moved stitches around so that it is not the original ones. Knitted tight to keep them together and still I have gaping, laddering with dpns. I do not know how to state it better, and I just solved it by changing my needles.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I use straight needles for smaller projects and curds for larger projects. I'm working on an afghan made of little mitered squares and I'm using straight needles for that. I'm also working on a coupl of scarves on straight needles. I have a Yggdrasil afghan on circs now, it's going to be a baby blanket for my soon to be great nephew.


----------



## Cary01 (Oct 29, 2012)

I was convinced circular needles were the way to go until I was out of town and wanted to start a new project. All my Mother had were straights so I borrowed a pair. I was doing a project with short rows and found they blended better with the straight ones. For some reason I was leaving a slight hole when I turned with the circular?


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I use both, depending on what I am making. I do use the circular needles more often though.
Happy knitting.


slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


absolutely - i have to have something tucked under my arm. can't get away with round needles or set of 4.


----------



## Knitalonggrace (Nov 21, 2012)

I learned on straight. Tried circular in more recent years and don't like. I find circulars cumbersome and twisty and because my stitches are tight, I find it difficult sliding the stitches from the cable up onto the needle. I don't see the advantage of circular over straights myself unless it is a seamless pattern.


----------



## maryg2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I use staight needles and circular needles. I need more practice with circular.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

I totally agree with u! i too knit tight and I can't get the stitches back on the needle once it goes to the fillament.


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

Like so many others, I learned on straight & only started using dpns and circulars two years ago. Now I favor circulars for all the reasons so well explained above. I especially love them for Magic Loop on small things like socks, mittens, etc. I had a lot of trouble starting a pattern that called for eight stitches joined in the round using dpns. It was only when I switched to Magic Loop that I was finally able to join the row without twisting!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit using 2 needles, one under each arm. It's really only since I joind KP that I realised most of the knitters on this forum seem to use circular needles. Can anyone explain the advantage?


I use both, but just finished a scarf on straight needles (shorter ones) I use what strikes me as the best tool. Since I learned on Straight and don't have many circular yet, I do a bunch on straight. I have a set of circular, but seem to be running into a bunch of magic loop patterns, need another set I guess, . . . maybe Santa will be good to me. lol


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I nearly always use straight needles, Only when I'm making something really big do I use a circular one. Each to their own I say.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I mostly use circular but occasionally will use straights. As a matter of fact, I started a scarf just tonight using straights. When I knit washcloths though, I nearly always use straights...don't ask me why...I just do; weird I guess! ;-)


----------



## nurseye (Nov 26, 2012)

I do I can not get the hang of circular needles.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love my straight needles. But right now, I'm knitting a dolman-style sweater, which starts at the lower back and comes up over the shoulders and down the front. Once I get all those stitches--something like 250--on my needles, I may have to switch to circs, which I don't like. Sigh. Either that, or REALLY cram the stitches onto my straight needles.

So, you folks who knit on straights: What do you do when you end up having to knit lots of stitches??

Hazel


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I started out using circular needles when I started my "potato chip" scarf,as I usually use circulars. However I found that having to turn the scarf so often was a pain with the circulars and I bought short,straight needles and it goes much faster. Even tho I use circulars a lot, I don't know how to connect the yarn to knit "in the round"!


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

I have hundreds of straight knitting needles and probably only about 7 or 8 circular needles and find I rarely use them. I'm for the straight needles every time, especially as I tend to knit mostly 4ply yarn with fine needles and would never be without knitting of some sort or other. Have just completed a wonderful 40s style mens pullover with fair isle and would definitely have been put off if I had had to knit it on a circular needle.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Used nothing but straight needes for more than seventy years,now use bamboo find they help my arthritis,circulars still a mystery to me ..."can`t teach an old dog"LOL.


Oh, I think any old dog can learn anything she/he wishes. I had problems learning crochet and circular needles for years, until I became determined at age 73. It's another of those "mind over matter" things :~). (They do make bamboo circulars.)


----------



## Signlady (Nov 26, 2012)

I only use circulars now. I was having a problem with my shoulders, arms, back and arthritis. Now that the weight is on my lap and not on my arms and shoulders the pains have virtually gone.


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

I can use circs but definately prefer straights.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

grandma jean said:


> i use both dependant on the project on hand.


ditto!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i still do i really prefere them over the circular!


----------



## AnitaN (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,
I use two straight knitting needles. I am a very basic hand knitter and only know how to do this. I have seen circular needles and don't like the look of it so haven't bought any. I think it would be hard to use so I am just sticking with my knitting needles!
Happy knitting with both or either to everyone!
Anita,Aberdeen,Scotland.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

AnitaN said:


> Hi,
> I use two straight knitting needles. I am a very basic hand knitter and only know how to do this. I have seen circular needles and don't like the look of it so haven't bought any. I think it would be hard to use so I am just sticking with my knitting needles!
> Happy knitting with both or either to everyone!
> Anita,Aberdeen,Scotland.


Anita, you would be VERY surprised as to how easy circs are to use. It is not complicated at all. But, it is a personal preference. If you get curious, get some used circs from a second hand shop. The important thing is that you are enjoying knitting.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I use mostly straight needles and only if there are too many stitches for straights to hold do I use a circular.I just can't get used to the flexible piece in the middle of a circular needle.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I had my mom's straights (she has been gone since 1988) up until the last move. Due to unforseen circumstances, I've no longer got them. I would love to give yours a new home if you no longer need them. :O)


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

You know you do not have to use them as circular. They have end caps so the stitch do not fall off. Making them bendy straight needles to help take the weight off. When you are use to them as straight you can always try circular, but then again why fix it if it is not broken?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Use straight needles, double points and circulars. Depends upon what I am knitting at the moment. On some projects, you need to use more than 1 kind of knitting needle.


----------

